# Adult Modeling



## bucwheat

I am fairly new here and can't figure out this Adult themed modeling thing,what is with that forum?


----------



## bucwheat

Can anyone explain or have any ideas?


----------



## mcdougall

As the name describes, nude figures, you need to contact Hank in order to gain access...
Mcdee


----------



## iamweasel

And then hope you are in the 12.6% that get replied to for acceptance.


----------



## skinnyonce

Good luck with the access, looks like were not allowed in for our own good, 


heres the no access thread started awhile back
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=289997


----------



## bucwheat

I requested twice but got no responce,whatever,just wondering.Thanks


----------



## frankenstyrene

I heard they got boobies in there.


----------



## Trekkriffic

frankenstyrene said:


> I heard they got boobies in there.


Yes. Nice blue-footed boobies like this. I've seen them!


----------



## skinnyonce

bucwheat said:


> I requested twice but got no responce,whatever,just wondering.Thanks


seems kinda stupid to have a section and then not have access to it, God I'll show my ID if thats the case


----------



## bucwheat

Yea I agree,never seen this in any forum I belong to.


----------



## mcdougall

I was actually the first one to join and post in this forum...
Just keep trying to get in touch with Hank...I'd like to see more people get on this forum, because it is cool and a great place to show Adult themed kits!
Mcdee


----------



## Just Plain Al

skinnyonce said:


> seems kinda stupid to have a section and then not have access to it, God I'll show my ID if thats the case


Many members have children that also build and frequent Hobbytalk, I think it's a great idea. The kids are the reason Hank made it the way it is. Just keep trying he'll catch up eventually.


----------



## bucwheat

You know I didn't think about that.There is a reason for everything.:thumbsup:


----------



## bob8748

I am a member there as well. Like was posted, we have kids on the board also. Let Hank catch up. I would like to try this as well, but I am no where near that good at figures. If you want to be amazed in the modeling forum. Check out the doll houses and the rest. I spent forever there just wondering how they can make this! The photos are amazing and you would think it was a real house! Our member up north does amazing stuff with ships and old aircraft. I was here for a long time before I left the diecast area. There are a lot really awesome stuff if you take the time to explore!


----------



## bob8748

mcdougall... you got some great posts!!!


----------



## Auroranut

frankenstyrene said:


> I heard they got boobies in there.


Yup!! 
There's also naughty words......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut

There's also gore- Marko ripped a finger off in a snowblower accident and there's a pic of it there....
COOL!!!!

Chris.


----------



## bob8748

Auroranut said:


> There's also gore- Marko ripped a finger off in a snowblower accident and there's a pic of it there....
> COOL!!!!
> 
> Chris.


That was a little hard to look at... OUCH! Found it in the snow pile!?! 
(shudder). 

By the way. Your "Rust In Peace" post gave me some awesome insperation. A great job indeed!!! I'm going to , lets not say steal, but borrow some ideas from that post. A smaller scale. I am in to the rust thing and that is by far the best I have seen yet!


----------



## Auroranut

Thank you for the kind words Bob.
Please feel more than free to any ideas and techniques you can glean from the dio mate. IMHO there's no higher compliment!!
I also have a Dick Tracy thread buried somewhere deep in the modeling forum with different rust techniques that may be helpful (rust in blistered paint, running rust on a post).
If you have any questions please just PM me anytime.....

Chris.


----------



## bucwheat

It's plain to see you guys been around a long time,maybe when I get some time on the board I can explore the forum.:wave:


----------



## bob8748

I found the thread Chris. Awesome work! I need to try to do a trash can. I do 1/64 so it would be kind of small. Thanks for the info, I'll try it out.


----------



## RallyJack

mcdougall 

I requested access to the Adult section a little over a year ago and that message has not even been read yet! Someday?


----------



## irishtrek

Auroranut said:


> Yup!!
> There's also naughty words......
> 
> Chris.


You mean 'boobies' aint a naughty word?:tongue:


----------



## Auroranut

Boobies is a nice word. I like boobies.....

Chris.


----------



## StarshipClass

I don't think Hank would have a problem with these two posts of his being quoted here for your information. Nothing implied by me one way or antoher just thought the extra information _*might *_provide some illumination on the matter. 

It's Hank's show and I think he's been very fair about it:



hankster said:


> I have had a number of requests for a forum where HobbyTalk members could post about their Adult/Erotic models. By it's very nature, this is not an area that would be appropriate to the general HobbyTalk population. I have decided to create the Adult Themed Modeling forum. The Adult Themed Modeling forum is on a trial basis, if there are problems it can be eliminated at any time without notice.
> 
> Access to this forum is restricted to established HobbyTalk members that request access to the Adult Themed Modeling forum. What this means is that members that have been a member for an amount of time and are active in the general HobbyTalk may be granted access to the Adult Themed Modeling forum when they request access to the forum. This forum will not be available to the general HobbyTalk population. This forum will not be searchable and will not show up in the drop down menu. In other words, if you have only been a member for a short amount of time and only have a few posts, you may not be granted access. Your access to this forum is my decision and this access can be pulled at any time.
> 
> Be aware that I am serious on granting access to this forum only to those that I feel it is appropriate it for. DO NOT request access if you may be offended by adult themes. Do not request access to this forum under false terms as your access to ALL of HobbyTalk may be restricted forever with no chance of reinstatement!
> 
> Rules of what is not appropriate for this forum is extreme violence, sexual acts or other extreme subjects. Those who have access here are adults, we know the difference between erotica and obscene. If you have any questions on what may be appropriate, feel free to email me BEFORE you post.





hankster said:


> Over the past couple of days I have had requests for permission for access to this forum from members have have few to no posts and have been members for a short amount of time. I normally look at how many posts a member has and how long they have been a members before I grant access.
> 
> You may notice some that some have access here that don't have a lot of posts.... I will normally go and see how long they have been a member and look at their past posts to get a feel of their "maturity". There is no hard set rules for access but I can get a pretty good idea of how suitable a member would be even if they don't have a lot of posts.
> 
> Everyone here has treated this forum as "mature" adults and I am pleased how it is going so far. Hopefully this "vetting" process will keep it that way  Thanks!


----------



## Auroranut

"mature adults"???
Then how did I get in?????

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Auroranut said:


> "mature adults"???
> Then how did I get in?????
> 
> Chris.


...same way I did...bribed the doorman... :tongue:


----------



## Auroranut

...damn...I knew someone would finally figure it out....

Chris.


----------



## John P

I snuck in behind the goat.


----------



## Auroranut

Do you mean the goat you brought over with the tutu on?....

Chris.


----------



## SteveR

I bribed the goat check girl.


----------



## RallyJack

*Really???????*

Ok fellas, lemme see if I got this right.

I am a 63 year old ugly old geezer who joined this website to expand my modeling experience but there is one area I am not allowed to access. I must request admittance and wait because some one guy who will probably never meet or know me must pass judgement on my "suitablility", maturity, political leanings or brand of non-alcoholic beer I prefer? It also appears he does not answer messages nor acknowlege requests from meer mortals here on earth. I would be offended if it were not so funny. Oh God, thank you for all the people who wish to protect me. Amen, Roger Wilco!!!


----------



## CaptFrank

RallyJack said:


> Ok fellas, lemme see if I got this right.
> 
> I am a 63 year old ugly old geezer who joined this website to expand my modeling experience but there is one area I am not allowed to access. *I must request admittance and wait because some one guy* who will probably never meet or know me must pass judgement on my "suitablility", maturity, political leanings or brand of non-alcoholic beer I prefer? It also appears he does not answer messages nor acknowlege requests from meer mortals here on earth. I would be offended if it were not so funny. Oh God, thank you for all the people who wish to protect me. Amen, Roger Wilco!!!


That "one guy" happens to own the place. 
We all play here because he lets us. 
Hank probably will never meet you, but your personality can
be determined by what you write. It is a good way to evaluate you.

Did you read the thread that explains the requirements for admittance?
Part of it is length of time as a member.


----------



## RallyJack

Joined 13 months ago. Seems logical to me that adults should be allowed access and then ban them when they violate the rules.


----------



## StarshipClass

You might convince Hank to let you in but it's his house, his rules.


----------

